# GB eventers get kitted out



## armchair_rider (22 July 2012)

All team GB athletes have been through a kitting out camp at Loughborough at the end of which they get thrown into a photo booth. I found this on the Telegraph website, GB eventers in Pics 1 and 12. I wonder if they'll be wearing the wrist/head bands XC?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...das-photobooth-wearing-their-Olympic-kit.html


----------



## henryhorn (22 July 2012)

I have to say , if anyone had to wear that dreadful shell suit like kit they would pull those faces too..Stella McCartney has as much idea as a five year old kid. No I recind that, a five year old could design a more flattering sophisticated kit!


----------



## teapot (22 July 2012)

The US kit is umm interesting too...


----------



## loverly (22 July 2012)

I think the GB team have come off lightly compared to some of other countries... What were Ukraine thinking?!
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentis...-kits-in-pictures#/?picture=393286362&index=1


----------

